# Blinds in the spread



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

When running a large windsock spread like 1000 socks, have you guys had better luck hiding the blinds side-by-side or spread out a bit? I have really opened an eye to the shadows that they give off and I am considering packing them in kind of tight.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

not sure on how your soil is but if you can dig them in that works great for me I know its a pain but man you can hardly see the blinds when dug in

Oh to answer your question I think you are better off close you seem to hide better and you can bs with your buddys better


----------



## Goatnose (Oct 24, 2003)

We use the Power Hunter Lay out blinds. We post the guide behind the hunters, them in a straight row, safer that way with barrels always pointed straight down wind. They are spaced not too far apart because when the guide calls the shot or don't shoot, they all must hear. Gosh I am so missing the days of lying in the mud without the new layout blinds ...well NOT really.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

We stay really close together for several reasons, everyone can talk to each other, another when birds are coming in, everyone gets to shoot when the shots are called, so its not like one guy is getting all the shooting if the birds are swinging to one side of the spread everytime, we always end up moving from our orignal spot because the birds always approach different then planned.
Adam


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Like goatnose said, you have to consider where the barrels are pointing and where the shooters will be aiming. So it's pretty rare for us not to use a line of blinds.

We have tried stacking the blinds close enough where they're touching, to further eliminate shadows and it really helps IMO...but if you're shooting sideways you're blowing your buddies ears out. So in the spring with no wind days that's out of the question.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Gandergrinder and myself are working on some stuff for that very reason. Those little white bastards wont even see the blinds at all.

I swear with snows that you brush your blind to the max every time you hunt and they can still pick them out. I would lay in whites anyday of the week but it so damn uncomfortable while you wait 20-35 min for a flock to work down into shooting range.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Gandergrinder and myself are working on some stuff....


Stuff? What kind of stuff....? :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I decided I am going to wear my whites and leave my blind doors open. It worked this fall so hopefully the spring will be the same.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I have been planning on doing the same thing PC, wear all white and leave the blind doors open. Best of both worlds. It really sucks laying in the mud.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

we always enjoy digging in the dirt at 5 in the morning. :roll:

Seems like we always get smart too and bring only one shovel. :evil:


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

what do you do with the dirt after you dig it up? just leave it lay their? cant they see the piles of dirt?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I think depending on where you are hunting it differs. Here in Nodak most farmers dig their feilds 14 billion times until they are completely black, so its not really an issue. other parts of states I have no idea?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Have never once dug holes in a farmers field, it a privilage enough for them to let us hunt.

Went on a hunt in Nodak this fall, not posted, talked to a guy who lived near by and said the people who own it don't mind if we hunt (in the middle of BFE). Set up the next morning and the farmer who did own it drove up and was a little POed. He said he had broke an axle on his tractor because someone dug a bunch of hole to goose hunt and didn't fill them in. :******:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

adam said:


> what do you do with the dirt after you dig it up? just leave it lay their? cant they see the piles of dirt?


I pile it around the blind to make it have no strait lines if I have too much then put it under some shell decoys.

Someone brought up a good point remeber to fill your holes back when you are done hunting. You can :******: off a farmer and may loose yourself and others a place to hunt. I dont dig that deep maybe 4-5" sometimes more depends on the field then pile the dirt around the blind and it almost disapears.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> Have never once dug holes in a farmers field, it a privilage enough for them to let us hunt.
> 
> :


Hey the best part is filling those things in! Talk about fun! :eyeroll:

The only time we do that is if I have talked to the landowner and we always fill them back in . In fact one time I came back with some full dirt to help level it more.

We also use a preserved grass that clips onto the blinds that makes them disappear into cornfields. If anyone is interested let me know. IT KILLS GEESE!


----------

